# WTF are these things?



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.ncminirotts.net/

](*,) :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Seems some think they haven't ****** up the breed enough already!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

tater rotts. 

What are those min pins crossed w/ some other small dog?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The Carlin Pinscher has been around for a long time, I remember reading about them years ago. They were a cross between a Boston and a MinPin to get a "mini-Rott" looking dog. But no Rott in them. I can't believe these people are actually trying to put Rott into the mix now, like that will make them a "real" mini-Rott. Anything to make a buck I guess, ranks right up there with the Labradoodle, Cockapoo, etc.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Yikes! Another "Table top attack dog." For those that need a serious ankle biter and something to carry/guard your hand purse or wallet. I can see it now, mini cart pulling competitions.

These folks should have been drowned in a bucket at birth...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like a pop-eyed, short-nosed, pitiable creature.....


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

The homepage mentions several times this is a "hybird breed"
 
No wonder it's wierd .
The things people do for money :roll:

What next ?
Mini Mals ?
Dinky Dutchies ?
:razz:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Since they seem to call the normal ones "rockwallers" down here I wonder if they will call these "pepplewallers"


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The Bostons don't need to be crossed with nothing. They ARE tuff the way they come. LOL 
I know, believe me.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Apparently they are also flat out liars. 

"The rottweiler website linked to this site claims that its owners are members of USRC and have a USRC registered kennel. They are not and they do not. USRC has asked them repeatedly to remove these claims with no response."

So not only do they breed "mini-rotts" they also lie about their real rottweiler kennel being a member of the USRC >_>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jenny Thorp said:


> The homepage mentions several times this is a "hybird breed"
> 
> No wonder it's wierd .
> The things people do for money :roll:
> ...


 
"Hybrid breed" = Doesn't breed true to type. :lol:


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> "Hybrid breed" = Doesn't breed true to type. :lol:


Yes we're clear on that , but check out the home page they repeatedly spell it "hybird". #-o

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Well just to show how cluelss they are, heres a quote from their normal Rotti webpage.
"*WE DO NOT TRAIN OUR DOGS IN ANY GERMAN SCHUTZHUND ....We Feel that just because you have a BEAUTIFUL GERMAN or other imported Rottweiler they should not have to go on a BITE Sleeve or field to prove who he /she is.. Instead Put them in a show for conformation and show how BEHAVED THEY ARE !!" ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)*


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I would just like to know at exactly what events these dogs the normal sized rotti's that is. I can't sit through looking at the ugly geocities 90's esque website full of ugly flashing shit everywhere. I swear to god people haven' learned yet that that just makes you look like a retard.

HAHAHAHAHA they also spelled prelim "prelimb", and look at that prong collar on that puppy, hilarity abounds. I see no titles on any of their dogs so if they do actually show they don't seem to be getting anything from it. I'm also not finding any of their dogs in the OFA database to back up those hip results. Just seems shady all around.

"[FONT='Bookman Old Style', 'Times New Roman', Times, serif]Prices on our pups are posted [/FONT][FONT='Bookman Old Style', 'Times New Roman', Times, serif]when [/FONT][FONT='Bookman Old Style', 'Times New Roman', Times, serif]they are available, ranging from $850.00-$2000.00. In some cases we have some priced lower, depending on paperwork and availability" 

Whuuuuut? The also say they are breeding for large heads....which sounds like something on of the ghetto abpt breeders would say...but look at their dogs, they have some of the non-typiest rotts i've seen.
[/FONT]


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> I would just like to know at exactly what events these dogs the normal sized rotti's that is. I can't sit through looking at the ugly geocities 90's esque website full of ugly flashing shit everywhere. I swear to god people haven' learned yet that that just makes you look like a retard.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA they also spelled prelim "prelimb", and look at that prong collar on that puppy, hilarity abounds. I see no titles on any of their dogs so if they do actually show they don't seem to be getting anything from it. I'm also not finding any of their dogs in the OFA database to back up those hip results. Just seems shady all around.
> 
> ...


Another garbage breeder dont get to spun up about it good to expose them and there unacceptable practise.
I did see the kennel name _Schwieger Wappen mentioned _on there dog page that name did mean something 25 years ago


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That website should come with a warning for epileptics...holy shit, I thought that went out of style with skater pants.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

i think hitler had a good idea when he wanted to breed the best human - blonde -blue eyed.

of course, i'm blonde and, well, green eyed but i'm close to the ideal 

we've got to fix the world! what do the geneticists say about all this?


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

this is the kind of crap that i hate in the dog world


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

GREAT!, I just looked into this thread for the first time and realized they are just down the road, same state! Maybe I need to do something huh?!?! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

yea keep a close eye on duco or there site will soon say "watch for the minimali coming soon".....lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

andrew kurtowicz said:


> yea keep a close eye on duco or there site will soon say "watch for the minimali coming soon".....lol


 
F_cking people never surprise me.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jenny Thorp said:


> Yes we're clear on that , but check out the home page they repeatedly spell it "hybird". #-o
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 
 DANG! I totally missed that. 
I'm old ya know! :lol::lol:;-)


----------

